# Repacking Bearings



## spidey

So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012

Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.

They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


----------



## Jewellfamily

spidey said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Jewellfamily said:


> If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.
> 
> Here's a youtube video showing it.
> 
> Wheel Bearing Greasing


X2

I pull my drums every year and inspect the brakes and bearings, then put it all back and pump grease until I see nice clean grease. Usually takes a couple tubes to do all four wheels on the trailer. Couldn't be any easier.
DAN


----------



## spidey

Jewellfamily said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing
[/quote]

Awesome, I wasnt aware of this. ILl be looking tonight or this weekend If this is the case that will save me hours of work. How often should thsi be done, once a season or would every couple years suffice


----------



## Jewellfamily

spidey said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing
[/quote]

Awesome, I wasnt aware of this. ILl be looking tonight or this weekend If this is the case that will save me hours of work. How often should thsi be done, once a season or would every couple years suffice
[/quote]
I do mine twice a year. Its part of my routine when I dewinterize and get the unit ready to go in the spring and I give it some in the fall when I am closing it up for the season also. I'm sure I could get away with spring only, but its easier than tearing it all apart on the highway somewhere. That stuff never fails in your driveway. It only takes 30 or so minutes to do.


----------



## JDStremel3

Jewellfamily said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing
[/quote]

Thanks for the video link!


----------



## spidey

Jewellfamily said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing
[/quote]

Awesome, I wasnt aware of this. ILl be looking tonight or this weekend If this is the case that will save me hours of work. How often should thsi be done, once a season or would every couple years suffice
[/quote]
I do mine twice a year. Its part of my routine when I dewinterize and get the unit ready to go in the spring and I give it some in the fall when I am closing it up for the season also. I'm sure I could get away with spring only, but its easier than tearing it all apart on the highway somewhere. That stuff never fails in your driveway. It only takes 30 or so minutes to do.
[/quote]

Thats true, well I have never done it since I got it, and even though its low on kms, since its so simple I will add that to my summerize and winterize lists


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jewellfamily said:


> If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease.


Love Zerk connections!!

Now...there are ton of grease types available...anyone want to recommend one over another?


----------



## Jewellfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease.


Love Zerk connections!!

Now...there are ton of grease types available...anyone want to recommend one over another?
[/quote]
Lots of brands and for an RV application any reputable brand will be ok. I get the Mystic one from Wally World. The thing with greases is that it is the soap (thickener) that makes one grease not compatible with another, not typically the lubrication type. Lots of choices, Calcium base, lithium base, polyurea, etc... Use a lithium complex grease (thick like a #2 EP or general summer grade) and then always use lithium complex grease. If you want to switch to an alternate base grease (for a reason I wouldn't readily come to, you need to purge all of one type out before going to another). Lithium complex is the most common that you find for general purpose grease and unless your going to be running with your axles submerged under water or something will be more than adequate.


----------



## TimU

Got a 2005 23RS - does anyone know if it came standard with EZ-lube hubs so I can just "squirt" the grease in?

If not - any aftermarket hubs that aren't both arms and one leg to retrofit? I like the idea of shooting grease in when I need to, and not having to dismount the wheels and hub all the time to repack.


----------



## Leedek

TimU said:


> Got a 2005 23RS - does anyone know if it came standard with EZ-lube hubs so I can just "squirt" the grease in?


The best way to determine if you have EZ-lube hubs is to look at the hubs of your trailer. You have to remove the dust cover or your "glamor" cap first. Once that is removed you should see a black rubber cap in the center of the hub. Pop that cap off and if there is a zerk fitting that allows lubrication then by golly you have EZ-lube hubs.

Actually the video here gives a good idea of what you're looking for : Lube It!! Happy Trails.


----------



## TimU

Leedek said:


> Got a 2005 23RS - does anyone know if it came standard with EZ-lube hubs so I can just "squirt" the grease in?


The best way to determine if you have EZ-lube hubs is to look at the hubs of your trailer. You have to remove the dust cover or your "glamor" cap first. Once that is removed you should see a black rubber cap in the center of the hub. Pop that cap off and if there is a zerk fitting that allows lubrication then by golly you have EZ-lube hubs.

Actually the video here gives a good idea of what you're looking for : Lube It!! Happy Trails.
[/quote]

Well, one of the rubber covers is coming apart, so I was able to look inside of it and see it's got zerks. Very happy with that. I'll need to get a new rubber dust cover for that axle.


----------



## Chumley

TimU said:


> Well, one of the rubber covers is coming apart, so I was able to look inside of it and see it's got zerks. Very happy with that. I'll need to get a new rubber dust cover for that axle.


I bought dust caps and rubber plugs on eBay. No biggie.


----------



## TimU

Leedek said:


> Got a 2005 23RS - does anyone know if it came standard with EZ-lube hubs so I can just "squirt" the grease in?


The best way to determine if you have EZ-lube hubs is to look at the hubs of your trailer. You have to remove the dust cover or your "glamor" cap first. Once that is removed you should see a black rubber cap in the center of the hub. Pop that cap off and if there is a zerk fitting that allows lubrication then by golly you have EZ-lube hubs.

Actually the video here gives a good idea of what you're looking for : Lube It!! Happy Trails.
[/quote]

Just curious - I have no "glamour caps" at all. When I went out to look, the rubber covers are there for all to see - I'm assuming it would be a good idea to get something to cover those so the rubber caps aren't exposed?


----------



## Chumley

TimU said:


> Just curious - I have no "glamour caps" at all. When I went out to look, the rubber covers are there for all to see - I'm assuming it would be a good idea to get something to cover those so the rubber caps aren't exposed?


As far as I'm concerned, "Glamour caps" are cosmetic, hence the nick name. My rig doesn't have any either (2006 21rs). All I have are some black plastic covers for my lug nuts. The dust caps are totally exposed for the world to see.


----------



## GRegh

I tried to throw a little grease in for peace of mind before our trip up to The Dells, WI and was only able to get grease into two bearings. The other two just squirted grease out around the zirk. Yes, I pressed real hard and yes, I checked to see if the little check ball was free. I'm afraid they are gonna have to be warranty items at this point. I don't want to waste a lot of time on them. It's just frustrating on a 6 month old trailer. Anybody have the same experience?


----------



## Jewellfamily

You actually should see grease coming out around the outside area of the zerk. The grease travels through the zerk through the bearing system and the old grease should purge out around the outside of the zerk. There is a video link on this thread that shows what it looks like while you are doing it. The grease purging out makes sure that the system has fresh grease all the way through the system.


----------



## GRegh

But it's not even entering the zerk. The other two are taking grease as designed (just like you described). Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jewellfamily

GRegh said:


> But it's not even entering the zerk. The other two are taking grease as designed (just like you described). Thanks for the reply


Bad zerks are pretty common. I have replaced a few of mine.


----------



## spidey

Finally got around to doing this. Was going to do it in the fall, but with the trailer parked, why put fresh grease in when its sitting. Followed the video, and pumped in about half a tube of new red synthetic wheel bearing grease until old stuff started coming out. So simple compared to the old way of repacking by hand.


----------



## spidey

Jewellfamily said:


> So this will be my third summer with our Outback 250RS (bought June 2012) Its been forever since I have replacked wheel bearings. My dealer said every 2 years or 6000 kms to get the bearings repacked. As it sits I have 2900km on the trailer since 2012
> 
> Is it completly neccesarry to do that often. My last trailer I owned we checked after 2 years and the grease looked brand new still. We sold it before the 3rd summer so we never did repack for that model. In fact I havent done it since our first trailer 14 years ago becaue we have upgraded every 3 years or so.
> 
> They also mentioned seals. Last time I repacked I just took the bearings out, washed in varsol and repacked myself. But that was on a old Dutchman 13 foot trailer from the 70's, so Im sure stuff has changed since then


If your unit is a 2012 250RS, doesn't it have the EZ lube axles? Pull the plastic center cap and the rubber plug. There should be a grease zerk that a standard grease gun fits. attach the grease gun and pump grease. You will start to see the grease come out around the outside of the zerk area. Pump grease until you see fresh grease. These bearings don't require removal and repacking like the old days.

Here's a youtube video showing it.

Wheel Bearing Greasing
[/quote]

Awesome, I wasnt aware of this. ILl be looking tonight or this weekend If this is the case that will save me hours of work. How often should thsi be done, once a season or would every couple years suffice
[/quote]
I do mine twice a year. Its part of my routine when I dewinterize and get the unit ready to go in the spring and I give it some in the fall when I am closing it up for the season also. I'm sure I could get away with spring only, but its easier than tearing it all apart on the highway somewhere. That stuff never fails in your driveway. It only takes 30 or so minutes to do.
[/quote]

Been hearing some different opinions on jacking. What way to do you jack up the trailer to spin the tire when greasing the bearings. On the frame or on the axle?


----------



## CamperAndy

spidey said:


> Been hearing some different opinions on jacking. What way to do you jack up the trailer to spin the tire when greasing the bearings. On the frame or on the axle?


The frame just forward or rearward of the spring attaching point is the preferred first option. If you have springs under the axle then lifting under the axle is also fine. Avoid direct contact/lift on the axle tube. Second choice is the "T" pivot point between the axles, but only if it is the solid "T" and not one with rubber dampers, these can be damaged.

Always make sure you are connected to the truck or have the offside wheels well chocked before lifting.


----------



## spidey

CamperAndy said:


> Been hearing some different opinions on jacking. What way to do you jack up the trailer to spin the tire when greasing the bearings. On the frame or on the axle?


The frame just forward or rearward of the spring attaching point is the preferred first option. If you have springs under the axle then lifting under the axle is also fine. Avoid direct contact/lift on the axle tube. Second choice is the "T" pivot point between the axles, but only if it is the solid "T" and not one with rubber dampers, these can be damaged.

Always make sure you are connected to the truck or have the offside wheels well chocked before lifting.
[/quote]

Just checked with the dealer, they say lifting via the axle is fine, as long as you are close to the wheel. They have seen people try to jack it up in the middle of the axle, screwing it up. I showed him where I do it and he says there or the frame is good.

Defintly have the trailer chocked (double chocked and the wheel lock for when its parked installed as well)

Thanks for the info, always like to make sure Im doing stuff correctly. A lot of times I think Im doing it right to maintain it, and I screw it up more


----------

